# NEW..to all of this...HELP



## bjo29z10 (May 2, 2013)

These are my lab results prier to taking any meds. I was told that they are odd?. I have had symptoms all over the place since 2007, it's been a long journey. At this time I guess I'm just looking for some clarity of the "odd" results and what I should be doing? where to go from here as this has been debilitating. Thank you.

TSH 1.71 TSH 0.34-4.82

FT4 0.77-1.61 FREE T4 0.69

FT3 1.8-4.2 FREE T3 4.2

VIT. d 16 VIT. D 30-100

I am on 25mcg levothyroxine, and 5000IU Vit. D

I can post my symptoms: time line but it is quite extensive.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Hello.

What stands out as odd to me is the fact that your FT4 is below range, and your FT3 is at the very top of the range. Often, we see something closer to the opposite...a higher FT4 and a lower FT3.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

bjo29z10 said:


> These are my lab results prier to taking any meds. I was told that they are odd?. I have had symptoms all over the place since 2007, it's been a long journey. At this time I guess I'm just looking for some clarity of the "odd" results and what I should be doing? where to go from here as this has been debilitating. Thank you.
> 
> TSH 1.71 TSH 0.34-4.82
> 
> ...


Things are not as they should be and it is my humble opinion that is because you have binding, blocking and maybe even stimulating antibodies that are messing up your numbers.

So, you do need antibodies' tests.

Here is a list and links so you can learn what they are and what they do.

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism.

Trab
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17684583

TBII
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/9364248

TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin and Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

You can feel awful and be symptomatic but the numbers on the TSH, FT3 and FT4 do not reflect that.

Your FT3 would indicate hyper; especially with the low FT4 which converts to FT3. But, one would expect the TSH to be lower (hyperville) but it is not.

I do suspect hyper in your case and not sure you should be on thyroxine replacement at this time.

Let us all know what develops.


----------

